# 110 TLB surges in gear



## bcinphx (7 mo ago)

I had to re-register. I read somewhere here about a sensor (RPM) maybe on the flywheel that when replaced would stop this problem. Anybody point me in the right direction.
Thanks tons,
Bill


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

Strange that you don't have an error code?? I think your best bet is to have a John Deere technician come out and check it out.


----------



## bcinphx (7 mo ago)

I have tried twice to respond....not goung thru. Trying again.
Closest dealer is 80 miles away and I have no trailer to take my 110 TLB there.
Dealer wants 2 hours driving time at $125 hr and 1 hour diagnostic.
$375 for what I found here...the part I cannot find the discussion on is $50. I have tried to find the discussion on the flywheel sensor(I think) but, not yet. Any help is appreciated. 
Bill


----------



## bcinphx (7 mo ago)

Help me find the discussion or part numbers please.
Bill


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Engine speed sensor is LVA11184 which subs to TA11587 


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/78498/referrer/search/pgId/2613640/partnumber/LVA11184/callout/11










3720. Error code 06


I have a 2005 3720 with 990 hours on it . I was brush hogging today and noticed the my MPH on my digital display was giving me erratic readings going up and down from .2 mph to .9 mph and not holding steady. Everything else on tractor is fine no loss of power or fluctuations of rpm. I noticed...




www.greentractortalk.com


----------



## bcinphx (7 mo ago)

THANK YOU! Going there now. Seems like this may be it.
Bill


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Bill
You're welcome. I hope that sensor solves your tractor's problem.
Jim


----------



## bcinphx (7 mo ago)

Got the part. Try and get it in this week. Got the trans axle diagram out and I think this where it goes....not flywheel. My tractor is SN: 310xxx
Bill


----------

